# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [CPC] PvE-thon

## purEcontact

*Disclamer :* ce thread n'est pas un troll.
Tout troll sera report et, je l'espère, sanctionné.

*Canards, Cannes,*

La màj d'Anet nous promettant monts et merveilles concernant les évènements de guilde s'approchant  à grand pas, nous devons nous unir pour obtenir un tome commandeur PvE.

En effet, certains évènements déjà organisés auparavant auraient nécessité une tome de commandeur pour se passer plus sereinement.
Je pense notamment à la reroll session de Phen qui était un peu bordélique ou des sessions de farm du vendredi soir (qui reviendront bientôt sous une autre forme :teaser: ).

Pour le moment, aucun nom n'est donné, ce sera peut être leetchi, ce sera peut être phen, ce sera peut être quelqu'un d'autre.
Vous donnez pour obtenir un tome qui servira aux events PvE, il sera donc décerné à quelqu'un ayant la disponibilité nécessaire pour participer à tout les évènements en ayant besoin.

Puisque personne n'est encore désigné, les dons devront être déposés dans la banque de guilde.

----------


## Phen

Mais tu le fais vraiment !

----------


## Maximelene

Des téléthons j'en ai vu pleins ok, mais est ce les meilleurs ???

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Commandeur PVE?

----------


## purEcontact

> Commandeur PVE?


CLIVAGE !

Et sinon, pourquoi pas ?

Les évènements de guilde arrivent bientôt :



> *Faites équipe pour accomplir des missions de guilde*
> 
> Rassemblez votre guilde pour vous atteler à un contenu inédit ! Ces missions, conçues pour le jeu en équipe coordonnée, sont très diversifiées : chasses aux primes, énigmes de groupe et courses en terrain dangereux, il y en a pour tous les goûts ! Vous devrez collaborer pour les accomplir et gagner de nouveaux mérites de guilde qui vous permettront en retour de débloquer des améliorations et récompenses géniales. Il n’y a que des avantages à faire partie d’une guilde !


Autant être bien préparé.

----------


## Hasunay

Ah enfin un bon commandeur  ::ninja::  

Sinon je donnerais 1 po dès que je me connecte :D

----------


## Tynril

Je pense que cet homme ne mérite absolument pas tant d'attention, du fait qu'il aie été incapable de triompher de Arah C4 malgré un groupe d'une qualité redoutable.  ::ninja:: 

Bon, en vrai, c'est une bonne idée, ça aidera pour les sessions reroll. Je donnerai ma dîme.

----------


## Phen

Bon si vous pensez que je peux être utile... sinon plutôt que de donner 1 po comme ca, je peux emmèner des gens en cita c1 et vous donnez ce que vous voulez à la fin. Ça évitera un don obscur.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> CLIVAGE !
> 
> Et sinon, pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Les évènements de guilde arrivent bientôt :
> 
> 
> Autant être bien préparé.


Aucune arrière pensée, juste pour connaître les motivations de Phen pour le tome.  :;):

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ah non, le premier commandeur PvE, ce sera moi  ::o: 
Du coup je ne participe que si Phen devient commandeur RvR !  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Enfin du renfort pour leader Jormag et Grenth  ::trollface::

----------


## Phen

> Aucune arrière pensée, juste pour connaître les motivations de Phen pour le tome.


Je pense que Pure m'a entendu dire que ce serait plus facile avec une flèche bleue sur la carte pendant la reroll voilà tout  ::): 

---------- Post added at 20h36 ---------- Previous post was at 20h35 ----------




> Ah non, le premier commandeur PvE, ce sera moi 
> Du coup je ne participe que si Phen devient commandeur RvR !


Pas de soucis pour que tu sois la première pour moi ! Du coup il faudrait renommer le topic en PVEthon ?

----------


## purEcontact

Thread modifié.

----------


## Yeuss

Leetchi téton? Hum...

----------


## Nessou

Et pourquoi pas un tome par canard ? Je veux dire vu le nombre de tomes acquis et vu l'utilité de certains pourquoi pas en donner un à tous le monde.

----------


## purEcontact

Clairement, Nessou président.
Allez, on arrête tout les events de la guilde et on attends à chaque fois l'approbation de Nessou.

 ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

Non mais les gens donnent si ils veulent, je me fiche de savoir ce que vous faites de votre argent, c'est le principe du don quoi.

----------


## purEcontact

Non mais nessou donne son avis si il veut, je me fiche de savoir ce qu'il écrit, c'est le principe du troll quoi.

----------


## Nessou

Sinon ,je vois pas le rapport entre les events de guilde et un tome, le mumble cpc suffit pas en pve ? quit à se cotiser pour elle, autant le faire pour son légendaire, qui sera bien plus utilisé et qui lui plairait surement plus.

---------- Post added at 21h15 ---------- Previous post was at 21h13 ----------

Et merci de ne pas prendre ton cas pour celui des autres pure.

----------


## Hasunay

Même si Pure troll de temps à autre (souvent  ::ninja:: ) là il a pas tord ... Quand bien même on finirait par avoir un tome par canard ce serait si grave ?

----------


## Maximelene

Pure nous fait un sacré pull là  ::o:

----------


## purEcontact

Sinon, je vois pas le rapport entre les raids RvR et un tome, le mumble cpc suffit pas en RvR ? Le plupart du temps, il est activé que pour avoir du pick up en plus, quitte à se cotiser, autant le faire pour une teinture rose, qui sera bien plus utile et qui plaira surement plus.

Merci de ne pas donner ton avis sur ce thread Nessou.

:maximumtrolling:

----------


## Nessou

Pure il était bon ton livre de toto ?

----------


## purEcontact

Thread modifié.

----------


## Nessou

Mais c'est qu'il me cherche  ::trollface::  Tiens on va voir qui c'est qui troll le mieux. Le trollfest est lancé  ::ninja::

----------


## Phen

Bouh, ca part en cachuète  ::(: 

J'ai renvoyé les dons de ce soir tant que les gens ne seront pas d'accord. Désolé du trouble occasionné.

----------


## Odrhann

Seal of Fail.

---------- Post added at 23h12 ---------- Previous post was at 23h12 ----------

Plus sérieusement, décidez-vous.

----------


## purEcontact

> Leetchi ayant finalement décidé de faire le bonheur de Phen, c'est donc à nouveau un Phenothon.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Hey !  ::o: 
Je trollais, et Phen sera super en Commandant, quelque soit la map !

----------


## purEcontact

Thread initial re-modifié.
Tout troll, aussi petit soit-il sera report.

----------


## Bartinoob

Là, ça a l'air d'un vrai sujet et ça donne déjà plus envie !

Je passerai donner mon po pour la cause  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Ouep. Le premier truc à faire si tu veux pas de troll sur ton topic, c'est commencé par pas faire l'OP sur cette tonalité. 

Pour avoir tomé plusieurs fois l'event de farm du vendredi soir, c'est vrai que ça peut être utile. Par contre, bon courage pour trouver quelqu'un "ayant les disponibilités nécessaires" pour être là à chaque fois qu'il y a besoin  ::o:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Moi aussi je donnerai ma pièce jaune  :;):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ba moi, je vais me payer mon tome de commandant tout seul.
Le premier Commandant Spécial Farm sur Vizu (pas de PVE, pas de RVR, juste du farm)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Le premier Commandant Spécial Farm sur Vizu (pas de PVE, pas de RVR, juste du farm)


Ya vraiment trop d-d-d-de clivage ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Orgazmo

Hmmmm je n'ai pas super tout bien compris mais si la guilde à besoin de quelques piécettes ça ne devrait pas être un problème  ::): 

Edit : Personnellement, je ne suis pas sur qu'un tome de commandeur (tel qu'il est aujourd'hui) soit indispensable pour du PVE, mais je veux bien croire que ça puisse faciliter les choses par moment. Dans tous les cas, 1 po par-ci et une autre par-là, ce sera vite fait de l'acheter et au bout de quelques essais, nous verrons bien ce que ça donne  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Bon j'ai un peu discuté avec les personnes concernés et malgré le début et la forme un peu chaotique de ce topic, le fond est toujours d'actualité. J'en profite donc pour le relancer ! 
Même si ça ressemble plus à un tome de luxe sans réelle utilité, il y'a de nombreuses situations où l'on s'est dit "ça serait quand même plus facile avec un tome commandeur". Alors que les canards gardent quand même à l'esprit que la participation n'est pas obligatoire et que s'ils n'adhèrent pas au fait de payer un tome pour du PvE, bah bizarrement, ils n'y sont pas obligés !

Donc je relance le topic, venez participer au tome de Phen si vous voulez du lead de qualitay en PvE !
Je donne mon pa symbolique ! Ouais !

----------


## dragou

> Bon j'ai un peu discuté avec les personnes concernés et malgré le début et la forme un peu chaotique de ce topic, le fond est toujours d'actualité. J'en profite donc pour le relancer ! 
> Même si ça ressemble plus à un tome de luxe sans réelle utilité, il y'a de nombreuses situations où l'on s'est dit "ça serait quand même plus facile avec un tome commandeur". Alors que les canards gardent quand même à l'esprit que la participation n'est pas obligatoire et que s'ils n'adhèrent pas au fait de payer un tome pour du PvE, bah bizarrement, ils n'y sont pas obligés !
> 
> Donc je relance le topic, venez participer au tome de Phen si vous voulez du lead de qualitay en PvE !
> Je donne mon *pa* symbolique ! Ouais !


MMmmmmhhhh..... en 5 lettre? R _ _ _ _

On file a phen direct ou coffre de guilde?

----------


## Maderone

Je dirais plutôt Phen, on ne sait pas trop qui a donné pour quoi dans le coffre :/

Et pour le pendu : E !

----------


## dragou

> Je dirais plutôt Phen, on ne sait pas trop qui a donné pour quoi dans le coffre :/
> 
> Et pour le pendu : E !


Raté, qu'on le pende!!!!!!

----------


## Orgazmo

Ah bah perso, j'ai mis dans le coffre...
Edit : 1 Po

----------


## Maderone

Bah les gens qui ont mis dans le coffre, dites le ici et j'irais prendre la somme pour lui envoyer. Dites combien aussi.

----------


## Charmide

> Même si ça ressemble plus à un tome de luxe sans réelle utilité, il y'a de nombreuses situations où l'on s'est dit "ça serait quand même plus facile avec un tome commandeur". Alors que les canards gardent quand même à l'esprit que la participation n'est pas obligatoire et que s'ils n'adhèrent pas au fait de payer un tome pour du PvE, bah bizarrement, ils n'y sont pas obligés !


Maderone, tu es un échec de marketing  ::o: 

Cela dit, j'ai pitié, donc je t'aide:




> Bonjour. L'heure est grave,
> Comme vous le savez, l'activité PvE de notre guilde est constante et au coeur même de notre communauté. Néanmoins, il est nécessaire de suivre l'exemple des autres guildes actives, comme ultimatesix d'ultimatesix, le commandeur d'Orr et d'Arah, et de franchir cette étape qui sépare notre guilde d'une guilde qui compte réellement. 
> Et ce pas seulement pour assurer son statut et sa représentativité à l'extérieur mais également pour assurer sa cohérence et la qualité de son organisation internes. 
> Nous devons impérativement et dans les plus brefs délais nous doter d'un nouveau tome de commandeur. 
> Pour ce job, je propose le grand et fort Phen dont les qualités sont reconnues de tous et qui saura maintenir le cap et donner le meilleur de lui-même pour gérer l'évènementiel d'un futur qui s'annonce désormais radieux.


Pas:



> Bon je sais que ça n'a pas l'air utile mais ça l'est quand même. Et si vous êtes pas d'accord, ben donnez pas !


 ::trollface:: 

Me semble que le coffre de guilde tourne dans les 20po, ce qui est en soit remarquable. Au vu de son activité et de l'ampleur des donations, je dirai que la majorité y est visiblement par voie de tomothon.

----------


## Maderone

J'avais pas vraiment la tête à ça ^^
Et je suis d'accord avec les 20 po, mais comme on sait pas qui a donné. Au pire on peut prendre la moitié.

----------


## Phen

C'est cool de relancer et d'anticiper sur les futurs events de guilde, et ce paragraphe sur moi Charmide, je suis tout ému.
En attendant de savoir de quoi il retourne exactement, car peut être que le tome ne sera pas nécessaire, je tiens la liste de qui envoie, et je rendrais les sous si le pvethon s'avère inutile.

Merci.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Phenounet, t'as du bol que je farm un légendaire !
De toute façon, personne ici ne voudrait m’appeler Commandant Shepard ...

----------


## Phen

Rien n'est fait ma chère, et qui plus est reste le problème du lié à l'âme qui va nous faire ch*** pour une reroll où event avec des news persos !

Donc wait & see !

----------


## tibere

Ai donné mon PO.....ben si jamais y'a pas de tome PVE pour phen...ce sera pour celui de maderone ^^

----------


## Maderone

Nan nan, c'est bon, je ferai le mien tout seul. Malgré ton pa généreusement offert  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

T'as bien dormis aufaite maderone ? J'ai cru que tu allais mourir ce midi pendant cita.  ::P:

----------


## Maderone

Euh, c'est pas passé loin sérieusement x)

----------


## dragou

> Euh, c'est pas passé loin sérieusement x)


Dommage, si prêt du but....

----------


## Kiyo

C'est toujours d'actu le pvethon pour Phen ? Bon je me doute que le po ne serait pas perdu mais je préfère m'en assurer avant d'envoyer  ::):

----------


## Maderone

Toujours !
Phen attends juste de voir ce qu'apportera la mise à jour, il prend note de qui lui a envoyé et combien. Pour rendre au cas où il ne le prenne pas.

----------


## Phen

Voilà voilà ! Pour l'instant j'ai reçu 12 po. L'utilité ne semble pas flagrante pour les canards :D

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je pense que c'est plutôt les remous de cette histoire qui ont dilué le problème, et l’apparition des missions de guilde qui ont détourné les becs des canards.

----------


## Maderone

Et oui, c'est vrai que y'a pas beaucoup de pub qui a été faite !
Mais y'a aussi quelques po à la banque hein. Et puis encore difficile de voir l'utilité alors qu'on a rien testé. 
De toute façon, si tu refais un event leveling, tu devrais le prendre et puis c'est tout !

----------


## Vaaahn

Désolé Phen, mais les PO que je cotiserais pour un tome sont déjà réservé ...  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

Et on peut savoir pour qui ?

----------


## Korbeil

je pense que c'est pour lui  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Une icône bleue sur ma tête ... mmmh, ça pourrait être intéressant ... dans la nécessité du vrai but de notre guilde bien sûr : un tome par canard!!!

Sinon, je reformule vu que vous avez du mal : désolé Phen, mais ma pièce est réservé  ::trollface::

----------


## Maderone

::O:  
Aldrasha.

----------


## Phen

Pas de soucis hein, c'était un état des choses que je donne, pas une relance pour la quête :D

----------


## silence

Si c'est une relance, donnez tous. 

Par contre je pense qu'il faudra être plus clairs dans les modalités par la suite. Par exemple utiliser uniquement les Mp au destinataire ou à un animateur ou bloquer un coffre autre que le coffre classique pour ne pas mélanger dons au machinthon et dons courants.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Aldrasha.


Et pas que  :;):

----------


## Maderone

Bon bref, participez au pve-thon de Phen !

----------


## Phen

C'est finalement Tatsu, Wizi et Nalaaris qui seront commanders pve, je rends donc les dons qui m'ont été fait. 
Merci de votre mobilisation j'avais reçu 52 po.

Bonne chance aux commandeurs.

PS : Si des courriers de remboursement ne sont pas arrivés envoyez moi un mp
PSS : Ne devrions-nous pas clore ce topic du coup ?

----------


## Maderone

::cry::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tatsu, Wizi et Nalaaris sont commandeurs PvE par leurs propres moyens !
Pourquoi ne gardes-tu pas l'argent et ne les rejoins-tu pas ?
En plus, avec les missions de guilde, on aurait bien besoin de plus de commandeurs.
(C'est quand même plus simple pour trouver le mob à capturer sur une carte !)

----------


## Phen

Nop j'ai rendu les sous, je pense que trois c'est déjà bien.

----------


## Maderone

Comme a dit Wizi, si on pouvait atteindre 500 commandant dans la guilde pour faire des events dessins sur la map, ça serait cool.

----------


## Korbeil

> comme a dit wizi, si on pouvait atteindre 500 commandant dans la guilde pour faire des events dessins sur la map, ça serait cool.


ouiiiiii *_*

PS: ça devrait un requis le tome chez CPC :D

----------


## Maderone

Hum, pas bête du tout dis donc !

----------

